# Happy Birthday Phil



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, you are just the best! I enjoy your posts so much and, as Shi calls you, Dr. Doolittle approach to caring for pigeons. Thank you for all you do for the Las Vegas pigeons and for us here on Pigeon-Life.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL!! Have a great one.......


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, PHIL!!!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Birthday again, Phil! Enjoy your day!

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Phil,

Have a great HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Larry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phil,

Hope you're having a wonderful birthday!

Linda


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Phil - to the best guy in Vegas. 

Tania x


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Phil. I hope you have many happy more.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Golly, "Dr. Doolittle's" BIRTHDAY??? Oh my, where to start??

I just KNOW that Buttercup and all your special pijies will be acknowleging your SPECIAL DAY...I do hope that clean up won't take TOO long!  

To my favorite "bird technique" member, Squeaks and I want to send you OUR 

*BEST SPECIAL WISHES FOR A TERRIFIC BIRTH DAY!!*

*WITH LOVE, HUGS, SCRITCHES AND ADMIRATION,

SHI & SQUEAKS*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL


Hope youa re having a great day.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Phil!! May your day be filled with feathered fun. And cake, lots of cake.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!*​


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL! Hope it's a grrrrreat one.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday 
to a great pigeon rescuer! 
Hope it's been a wonderful birthday! 
Wishes for many more happy birthdays to come!​


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Phil. Hope your day is wonderful. A toast9( carrot juice) to you and all the pidjes.
  
Margaret


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Enjoy the love that is sent your way Phil!!! how special you are! Shine on!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Phil!! I hope you and all your feathered friends had a great day!!


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh wow, YES........ 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PHIL!!

I haven't been on this forum for too long, but already you've helped me a lot and given some great ideas and advice! Your posts are a pleasure to read~ thank you for that!

Happy birthday, Phil!

Jo & Vivi


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Many Happy Returns for the Day, Phil!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  

Suzanna


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hi Phil, Darn, I almost missed your birthdaY! 

Sending you the best wishes your way in balmy Nevada.*


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww...


Thanks everyone..!


Golly...


Well, there was Feathered Fun here today...as usual..!


Scooped up one of the PMV surviver 'Floor Bird' ( 'wanglers' ) and had them in the crook of my arm under the covers when I took a nap earlier.

It has really cooled off here, and I think everyone is eating more and feeling the difference. 

(S)he really liked it, layed down and snoozed in the yummy warmth and snug of it...and now I find that all THREE Doves are also laying around near my head even if I nap.


Glad to see the littlest shy Dove gaining in confidence and assertiveness, holding his own now in Seed Bowl squabbles with the Other two Doves, and even prevailing about half the time, to shoo them away..!


Thanks everyone!


I had a fun day, and still more of it to go, too.

I have some fun Work-things going on in the Shop, and that is nice also...like reading a good Book, you hate to set it down..!


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Phil,

I'm kind of close to missing your big day, but hope not all together....
Thanks for all the help and support you provide to the avian community in your
area....no better place than a website devoted to birds than to wish you a very
best:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY MORE TO COME!!!!

fp


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Poopzilla and I extend our wishes for a happy one!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

ryannon said:


> Poopzilla and I extend our wishes for a happy one!




Lol..."Poopzilla' - thats very good...cracked me up.


I have a "Dovezilla" here, and his pal 'Mothra'...and many honorary 'Poopzillas'.



Just be glad you do not have any 'off-the-nest-poops'...the size of your Thumb, or the size of your Thumb after you hit your Thumb with a hammer...or even bigger.

You can break you neck on these, if in dim light, and Leather Soled Shoes, on a Linoleum Floor, and you happen to be walking fast and step on one just right...like stepping on an Ice Cube, and you find out Vaudville is not dead, it was only being patient...



Phil
l v


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Phil, have a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!Gladys


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Phil
Hope you had a wonderful day and may you have many more.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I extend belated birthday greetings to you, Phil. Sorry I missed it.
It sounds like you enjoyed a good day with your creatures. Thank you for all you do to help by sharing advice, & caring for God's creatures.

Phyll


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you all so much..!


Best wishes..!

Phil
l v


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Just want to offer my (belated) best wishes for your birthday!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hey Phil,
I'm REALLY late on this one but 
HAPPY HATCHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HDS


----------

